# Boot überwintern



## tok plaa (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie Ihr Euer Boot überwintert. Ausser einer Persenning über dem Motor habe ich weiter nichts gemacht. Das Boot steht draussen. Nach Rücksprache mit Suzuki Marine, soll das kein Problem für den Motor sein. Starten des Motors bei Minusgraden sollte unterlassen werden, da Eisrückstände den Impeller zerstören könnte. Die Batterie habe ich nicht abgeklemmt. Letzte Fahrt war Mitte Dezember. Frühstens im März soll es wieder losgehen.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

LG Axel


----------



## Rosi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Moin, unser Boot steht trocken und warm seit Anfang November in einer abgeschlossenen Halle. Man könnte es auch neben dem Wohnwagen anketten, doch dann hätte ich Angst um den Motor. Die Persenning ist durch das Wetter im Sommer schon genug Strapazen ausgesetzt, nun wird sie wenigstens im Winter geschont.
Nach gründlicher Durchsicht gibt es im April noch einen neuen Anstrich Antifouling und ab geht es ins Wasser.


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Wieso überwintern - ist doch Saison---fast!
Es kommt jetzt gleich/bald eine Diskussion auf. Die können wir gern führen. Aber bitte nur mit Erfahrungen - nicht mit Ängsten. Das man noch nie einen Eisschaden hatte, weil man sein Boot nie im Winter im Wasser hatte und es immer schön abrubbelt ist klar und nicht gemeint..:q


----------



## Udo561 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Hi Axel,
meins steht jetzt auch schon 2 Jahre den Winter über draußen , hat bisher nicht geschadet.
Hatte es früher den Winter über auch in einer Garage stehen , aber die war 100 Km vom Wasser weg , ist nix für mich.

Ich habe auch nur ne Persenning drüber , Batterie ist angekemmt und Sprit ist auch im Tank , da passiert schon nichts.
Letztes Jahr hatten wir ja auch so einen strengen Winter , mein Boot hat alles ohne Probleme überstanden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Ist mit nem AB alles nicht so wild.

Das schlimmste war mal, daß eine Katze im Frühjahr achtern durch die kleine Lücke der Persenning am AB reingeschlüpft ist. Hat dort ihre Jungen zur Welt gebracht und aufgezogen.:v Die Polster und der Bootsteppich waren nur noch was für die Tonne!!!


----------



## tok plaa (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Ich habe letztes Jahr erst meinen  Bootsführerschein gemacht und somit ausser ein paar Wochen Norwegen, überhaupt noch keine Erfahrung gesammelt. Das Boot muss ohne viel Schrauberei funktionieren. Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Trailer? aufbocken, oder nicht? Habe ich, ehrlich gesagt, auch keine Lust zu. Schadet das wirklich den Reifen, wenn die 3-4 Monate nicht bewegt werden?

Axel


----------



## Tim78 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

HALLO !
Ihr sollt Angeln mit denn Booten und nicht auf dem Sofa sitzen da beisen keine Fische|jump:


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Du hast ja gesehen, wie ich überwintere.. Aber deine Frage möchte ich dir aus langer Erfahrung doch kurz beantworten.
Am Motor mußt du, was den Winter betrifft, nicht viel tun. Ein Vergasermodell würde ich vom Tank trennen und leerfahren. So verhinderts du Verdunstung im Vergaser.
Das Boot kanst du abdecken oder auch nicht. Ist dein persönlicher Geschmack. Kommt auch etwas drauf an, was da offen liegt. GFK oder Alu muß nicht extra abgedeckt werden, Wasser sollte aber nicht im Boot stehen.
Also alle Abläufe, auch Grundablauf im Winter öffnen, eventuell einen kleinen Stofffetzen reinstecken, damit der Rumpf so richtig trocken wird. Wenn das Boot draußen bleibt, würde ich die Batterie ausbauen. Gibt keinen grund, sie drinzulassen. Wenn du das nicht willst, auf alle Fälle einen Hauptschalter einbauen, der die Batterie komplett von den Bootsstromkreisen trennt. Die Kontakte von Echolot und anderen elektrischen Abnehmen korrodieren hauptsächlich dann, wenn sie unter Strom stehen.
Den Trailer würde ich schon aufbocken, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte. Es kann zu Standschäden an den Reifen kommen. So kann man auch mal die Räder kurz drehen. An einem gebremsten Trailer setzen sich bei langen Standzeiten gern die Bremsen fest. Das kann man verhindern, idem man die hin und wieder etwas dreht. Stellst du nach dem Winter fest, das die Bremsen festsitzen, nimm einen ordentlichen Hammer und schlage reihum einmal kräftig auf die Radmutterbolzen. Damit löst du die Bremsen im Regelfall.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

So ´n paar Sachen sollte man schon beachten beim Trailer


Gegen Standplatten und rissige Reifenflanken;
-aufbocken, 1Bar Überdruck auf die Reifen und (sofern möglich) im Sommer für UV- Schutz sorgen

Elektrik/ Lichtleiste;
-Stecker mit Kontaktspray konservieren
-Dichtungsgummis an den Beleuchtungseinheiten gelegentlich pflegen/ bei Rissen austauschen

Kupplung;
Hebel und Riegel "abschmieren" (nicht das innere der Kupplung- sonst funzt die evtl. verbaute Schlingersicherung nicht mehr)

Mangelnde Pflege und Wartung bei Anhängern kann sich bitter rächen!!!(ich rede nicht von ´nem verdorbenen Angelausflug wegen geplatztem Reifen)


----------



## Macker (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Ich habe auch die Räder Entlastet als Ich noch Ab hatte habe Ich den vorm Überwintern einmal mit Süsswasser gespüllt und dann Leerlaufen(Sprit und Kühlwasser)lassen.
Jetzt beim Ib lasse Ich ihn einmal Kühlerfrostschutz ansaugen und die Batterie am Erhaltungs Ladegerät Trailer entlastet unterm Carport.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## tok plaa (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Danke für die Tipps. Noch mal auf das Aufbocken zurückzukommen....was haltet Ihr davon, den Trailer gelegentlich ein paar Meter zu versetzen, um so den Auflagepunkt zu ändern?


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Ganz ehrlich? 
Ist ein netter Vorsatz; ähnlich "Dieses Jahr werde ich mehr für meine Fitness tun!"|bigeyes

Aber gute Vorsätze haben den Ruf schnell über Bord geworfen zu werden!

Die ersten paar Wochen (wenn überhaupt) denkste noch dran. Nach ein paar Monaten kommt Dir der Gedanke: "Wann hab´ich denn das letzte Mal......?" - denkst Dir aber: "Das werden wir mal am Wochenende angehen"- und vergisst es wieder.|gaehn:

Zwischenzeitlich hat Deine Frau die letzte Bennholzlieferung angenommen und unter das Carport /in die Scheune kippen lassen..... genau hinters Boot, damit der "Alte" nicht wieder mit dem Umschichten/ stapeln klüngelt..... der geht halt lieber angeln :m

Bemüh mal Dein persönliches Kopfkino....... das eine oder andere Szenario wird auch Dir einfallen.|thinkerg:

Nimm Dir einfach die fünfzehn Minuten Zeit und bocke das Dingen auf! Dann haste ruh und musst Dich bei Saisonbeginn nicht ärgern. 

Gruß, Kai


----------



## tok plaa (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Momentan ist schieben auch schlecht.....


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Häng doch das Bobbycar davor und zieh es raus! 

Man man... manche können sich aber auch anstellen! :q


----------



## Udo561 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Hi,
ich würde da nicht so ein Spiel drum machen , wie schon geschrieben , Luftdruck erhöhen und gut ist es , man , in ein paar Wochen fährste eh wieder damit.
Gruß Udo


----------



## tok plaa (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Das Bobby Car macht sich als Side Planner sicherlich besser...


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

oder als gut ausgebleite Hechtpose 

Aber mal im ernst, ich habe da auch nicht viel gemacht. 
Sauber, alle Luken auf, Plane locker drüber und ab damit in die Scheune.

Der nächste Einsatz kommt bestimmt!


----------



## tok plaa (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Die gleichen Fragen stellte ich mir auch bei meiner 1. Motorsäge. Kettenöl raus, Vergaser leerlaufen lassen bzw. Sprit raus. Habe ich das erste Jahr gemacht. Danach nie wieder. Die Säge hielt 6 Jahre ( ca. 60 Raummeter insgesamt )....aus`m Baumarkt.... Wird beim Boot wahrscheinlich genauso kommen.

LG Axel


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Warum machst du dir denn solche Gedanken? Wenn du mit deinem Boot nur 60 Meter Kleinholz machen willst und der Motor nur 6 Jahre halten soll.....???


----------



## tok plaa (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

weil`s diesmal kein Baumarktprodukt ist.. ;-)).....hoff ich zumindest.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Moin Axel!

Ne jährliche Inspektion tut dem Motor trotzdem gut, aber ich denke das machst du eh.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Moin Axel, ich fahre auch einen Suzuki. Auch im Winter. Ich fahre immer noch auf Zander, auch bei 5 Gard minus. Am Impeller kann ich noch nix erkennen. Das wird schon gehen. Ich fahre so ca alle zwei Wochen los.

Und weil ich hier schon schreibe, beantworte mir doch bitte ob dein Toplicht im dunkeln sehr blendet. Ich weiß immer noch nicht wo ich meins hin bauen soll.


----------



## tok plaa (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Axel!
> 
> Ne jährliche Inspektion tut dem Motor trotzdem gut, aber ich denke das machst du eh.


 

Solange Garantie drauf ist, mach ich das. Danach werde ich selber Hand anlegen.


----------



## tok plaa (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Axel, ich fahre auch einen Suzuki. Auch im Winter. Ich fahre immer noch auf Zander, auch bei 5 Gard minus. Am Impeller kann ich noch nix erkennen. Das wird schon gehen. Ich fahre so ca alle zwei Wochen los.
> 
> Und weil ich hier schon schreibe, beantworte mir doch bitte ob dein Toplicht im dunkeln sehr blendet. Ich weiß immer noch nicht wo ich meins hin bauen soll.


 

Ich bin noch nicht bei Dunkelheit gefahren. Jedoch stört das Toplicht ungemein beim fahren. Sicht ist eingeschränkt, oder du musst einen langen Hals machen. Außerdem ist das Gespann so hoch, dass man unter keinem gängigen Carport platz hat. Oder man schraubt das Toplicht ab. Ich werde mir irgendwas zum anklappen basteln.

Nach dem rausslippen lasse ich immer das Wasser aus dem Motor laufen. Man sagte mir, dass es passieren kann, dass noch ein Rest drin bleibt. Dieser kann dann gefrieren und beim erneuten anlassen den Impeller zerstören.

Wahr oder falsch?

LG Axel


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

man .... 
eigendlich winter ich mein Boot nie ein weil ich auch gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit auf der Ostsee unterwegs bin .
dieses Jahr hätte ich das wohl aber besser machen sollen - grad heute mal wieder 20-30cm vereisten Schnee vom Boot runter geschaufelt ..... |uhoh:
son Mist - das wird noch eeeeewig dauern bis ich den Trailer da mal wieder weg bekomme


----------



## tok plaa (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Langsam geht mir das Wetter auch auf die Nerven. 

Wer von Euch fährt noch ein Kaasboll Boot ?


----------



## Udo561 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Hi,
Schlauchboot ist jetzt noch unangenehmer , sobald die Temperatur schwankt kann man nachpumpen , mit Schnee habe ich keine Probleme , die Persenning steht so steil das nichts drauf liegen bleibt.
Aber dank elektrischer Bravo Pumpe ist das ja in ein paar Minuten erledigt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Wildshark (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Moin

Garage auf Boot rein und Garage wieder zu!!

Wo bleibt die Klimaerwärmung?

Will wieder auf die See!!!


----------



## Udo561 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Hi,
ich muss gleich auch erst mal mein Boot vom Schnee befreien , diese Nacht hats 10 cm Neuschnee gegeben.
Aber die Persenning steht so steil das der größte Teil vom Schnee anrutscht 
Gruß udo


----------



## hawken (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Mit dem Überwintern, habe ich nicht soviel Glück gehabt.
Mir hats die Komplette Wellen Lagerung Rausgedrückt.
Ich hab keine Erklärung dafür,wie das Wasser in den getrieberaum Hinein gelangt ist.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Hi,
sieht ja böse aus .
Nur da Wasser ( Eis ) drin oder auch im Getriebe ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Hallo,
ich habe einmal eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht. Allerdings habe ich nach der Saison gesehen, das dort etwas Öl aus dem Getriebe (am Prop) austrat. Ich habs dann gleich machen lassen. Ursache: Angelschnur hatte sich über den Propeller um die Welle gelegt und sich dort schön aufgewickelt. Daraus ist dann durch die Reibung ein fester Ring geworden, der sich Richtung der zwei Simmeringe die das Getriebe vor Wasser schützen gedrückt hat. Dadurch geht Öl raus und Wasser rein. Wenn es ordentlich verdünnt ist, wie wohl bei dir der Fall, friert es und drückt. Ich drück dir die Daumen - aber das sieht nach größerem Schaden aus. Da wird das Getriebe eine Zeit mit mehr Wasser als Öl gelaufen sein...
Da ich auch nicht gerade wenig fahre, wechsle ich das Öl jährlich. Sind 5 Minuten und kostet nicht viel.


----------



## tok plaa (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Weiß jemand von Euch, was bei der 1.Motorinspektion gemacht wird?


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Da ich nicht weiß, welchen Motor du fährst und ob der neu war und wieviele Stunden der jetzt gefahren hat und und und....
Fahr zu Klaus Maaß nach Adelheitsdorf. Der hat Plan von der Geschichte - und er ist bei weitem nicht so teuer, wie es offizielle Motorenvertretungen sind.
Wenn du einen neuen Motor hast, gehts ja bei der Wartung auch um Garantie. Dazu kommt noch ein Gedanke: Wenn du mal auf dem wasser liegen bleibst und dich die GZRS abschleppen soll, ist das nur dann kostenlose Nothilfe, wenn dein Motor nachweislich im letzten Jahr von einem fachbetrieb gewartet wurde.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*



tok plaa schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von Euch, was bei der 1.Motorinspektion gemacht wird?



Hi,
welcher Motor ?
2 oder 4 Takter ? 
Ach so , wenn du den Motor neu gekauft hast dann bekommst du so ein kleines Heftchen dabei , da steht alles drin.
Gruß Udo


----------



## tok plaa (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Neuer 4 Takt Suzuki DF 50 mit ca. 10 Std.......Muß der unbedingt bei einem Vertragshändler gewartet werden? Der nächste ist in Hannover.
Mit der GzRS habe ich auch noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Hallo,
wenn du deine Garantie nicht verlieren willst, mußt du dich an die Garantiebedingungen halten. Die stehen in deinen Unterlagen. Bei der 1. Inspektion wird Öl und Ölfilter gewechselt, Ventile eingestellt und einige andere Dinge. Am bsten auch noch gleich das Getriebeöl wechseln. Der Motor läuft ja gerade ein und es sammelt sich doch der eine oder andere Span.
Das mit den Abschleppkosten ist so, wie ich es dir gesagt habe. Es ist ja auch nicht einzusehen, das dort Spendengelder verbarten werden, nur weil Leute ihrer Sorgfaltspflicht nicht nachkommen. Ein Boot ist kein Auto - man kann nicht mal eben rechts ran fahren und alles ist in Butter.
Du mußt mal schauen, was im Heft steht. Suzuki Orginal kostet richtig gut Geld. Eine normale Jahresinspektion bei meinem 70er z.B. kostet bei denen
ca 400 Eus..
Also, schau mal rein. Wenn dort Fachbetrieb steht, geh zu Klaus Maas.


----------



## Nordlicht (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*



tok plaa schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von Euch, was bei der 1.Motorinspektion gemacht wird?



Hast du kein Anleitungsbuch ?
Dort müssten die Intervalle und die Tätigkeiten stehen.
Ich habe nen 70 DF Suzuki, könnte sonnst mal nachsehen was bei mir im Buch steht.


----------



## tok plaa (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Die erste Inspektion sollte nach 10 BetriebsStd. gemacht werden....bzw 3 Monate nach Kauf. Was die Inspektion beinhaltet, steht dort nicht. Na ja, die 3 Monate sind schon rum...aber z.Zt. ist mit Bötchenfahren eh nix.


----------



## Wobblerfan (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Moin moin ! Hab mal eben in meine Unterlagen geguckt . Hatte die erste Inspektion vor zwei Jahren an meinem DF 60 . Hat gekostet : 180 Euro , bei Lück -Cux.   Muß jetzt wieder  hin .
Gruß    Wobblerfan


----------



## tok plaa (11. April 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Axel!
> 
> Ne jährliche Inspektion tut dem Motor trotzdem gut, aber ich denke das machst du eh.


 

Habe letze Woche die erste Inspektion ( ist wohl auch die wichtigste ) machen lassen. Hat 230,00 Euro gekostet. Durch das Auslesen der Motordaten ist man wieder der gläserne Bürger.....Motordrehzahlen!!!!


----------



## Udo561 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Hi,
mein Boot stand den ganzen Winter über wieder im freien auf dem Trailer ,  mit vollem Tank und angeklemmter Batterie 
Vor 10 Tagen habe ich es zu Wasser gelassen , elektrisch gestartet und  der Motor war sofort da.
Ich mache um die Überwinterung überhaupt nicht mehr so ein  Spiel.
Gruß Udo


----------

